# Bloomiegirl hits 1000 !!!



## GamblingCamel

Hi _Bloomiegirl_. Congratulations.
I have read many of your posts and have enjoyed them immensely.
I noticed that you were stalled at 998 for a couple of days --
and when I just saw you reached 1000, I headed directly to the congrats page.

We are both members of the Fall 2007 WRF freshman class.
And I am a New Yorker as well; we're probably in the same apartment building. Bonne continuation !


----------



## marcolo

I enjoy reading the posts of bloomiegirl, full of energy and good humour.
I think that she has an amazing good french level


----------



## Cristina Moreno

FÉLICITATIONS BLOOMIEGIRL!

How amazing it is you reached a 1000 posts, and I've nothing to say but *CONGRATULATIONS*!

Here's to the next 1000!


----------



## DearPrudence

*Bravo, Bloomiegirl, pour toutes ces contributions *


----------



## Punky Zoé

_* Félicitations Bloomiegirl !   

On en veut des milliers encore ! 
*_​


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Félicitations bloomiegirl !
Que tes posts pertinents fleurissent et s'épanouissent encore longtemps ici ! 

Bisettes.


----------



## bloomiegirl

This is so fun! What a gas!  

Thank you GamblingCamel and Marcolo for telling me about the Congrats page. And KaRiNe_Fr, I fell off my chair laughing when I saw your greeting card. Cristina, thank you for the toast! DearPrudence, PunkyZoé, it's great to hear from you again!

Thank you all! 
See you on the Forum


----------



## cropje_jnr

I think I sent a PM at the moment of the infamous 1000th post , but can it hurt to offer my further congratulations here?

Bloomiegirl, your posts, and the underlying knowledge they allude to, never cease to impress! 

Bravo et continue comme ça.


----------



## hunternet

Nice job Bloomiegirl, keep posting !


----------



## Maître Capello

Thank you for your contribution to the forums, Bloomiegirl!


----------



## wildan1

Congrats, Bloomiegirl! I read your posts and wonder about your name, which evokes _bloomers_ (so old fashioned), _Bloomington_ (IU) or _Bloomingdale's_ (NYC shop till-you-drop). But whatever, you have great insights and always with style, dash and humor.

You'll go far on this forum--it's a pleasure to read your posts! Bonne continuation !

wildan1


----------

